
Euler - spydez
http://www.billthelizard.com/2009/01/euler.html
======
bradx3
I don't have the source handy, but I remember reading that during his
lifetime, Euler was responsible for one third of the entire world's output of
new work in the Mathematical Sciences (Maths, Physics and Optics I guess).

ONE THIRD!

(I think it was from this book: [http://www.amazon.com/Journey-through-Genius-
Theorems-Mathem...](http://www.amazon.com/Journey-through-Genius-Theorems-
Mathematics/dp/014014739X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b))

